# Evacuated need 2 bedroom asap in Orlando



## Holysmoke (Sep 30, 2022)

Cape coral home is destroyed.  Any help appreciated.  2 bedroom in Orlando please.  5 people 2 toy poodles


----------



## jackio (Sep 30, 2022)

So sorry for your troubles.
I have an AC in Interval that you can use if you want.  They have a couple of 2 BR's for check in today (Vacaton Villas at Fantasyworld, Westgate Lakes) and tomorrow (Vacation Villas and Club Sevilla).  I am platinum so get free guest certificate.
There is also availability for the following week.
Your cost would be around $375/wk


----------



## Holysmoke (Sep 30, 2022)

They don't accept pets I still need help thank you


----------



## klpca (Sep 30, 2022)

Holysmoke said:


> Cape coral home is destroyed.  Any help appreciated.  2 bedroom in Orlando please.  5 people 2 toy poodles


So sorry that you are having to go through this ordeal. Good luck to you and your family.

Looks like we were posting at the same time.
_
One thing to keep in mind with timeshares is that many are not pet friendly. Before booking something I'd reach out to the resort to make sure that they will allow your dogs. _


----------



## klpca (Sep 30, 2022)

Any Timeshares in Orlando area that allow pets?
					

In particular, a cat?  I'm in the process of adopting and just realized I won't have the freedom to travel much anymore.....




					tugbbs.com
				




Maybe this will help? At least there were a few pet friendly options listed.


----------



## jules54 (Oct 2, 2022)

Holysmoke said:


> They don't accept pets I still need help thank you


Westgate often accepts pets. But yes I know you would definitely check.


----------



## jules54 (Oct 2, 2022)

jackio said:


> So sorry for your troubles.
> I have an AC in Interval that you can use if you want.  They have a couple of 2 BR's for check in today (Vacaton Villas at Fantasyworld, Westgate Lakes) and tomorrow (Vacation Villas and Club Sevilla).  I am platinum so get free guest certificate.
> There is also availability for the following week.
> Your cost would be around $375/wk



Very very generous of you Jackio Tuggers working together can be the best folks on the planet.


----------



## Fgaini (Oct 4, 2022)

If you still need help pm me. I have few points / weeks I can rent you


----------

